# Conflict between libspf2-1.2.9_1 and p5-Mail-SPF-2.007



## megapearl (Nov 21, 2012)

How to solve it?

Ports tree is up to date, and have read /usr/ports/UPDATING but can't find anything regarding libspf or p5-mail-spf.

One is a dependency of amavis the other is a dependancy of postfix 

```
p5-Mail-SPF-2.007 is required by: p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.2_6 amavisd-new-2.8.0_2,1
```


```
===>   Registering installation for libspf2-1.2.9_1 as automatic
Installing libspf2-1.2.9_1...pkg: libspf2-1.2.9_1 conflicts with p5-Mail-SPF-2.007 (installs files into
 the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/spfquery
*** Error code 70

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/libspf2.

===>>> Installation of libspf2-1.2.9_1 (mail/libspf2) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for mail/libspf2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for mail/postfix-current failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> mail/postfix-current mail/libspf2

[root@server /]#
```

Regards,
Donald.


----------



## jef (Mar 7, 2013)

Running into the same problem with just postfix and p5-Mail-SpamAssassin

Not a great solution, but [cmd=]make config[/cmd] for p5-Mail-SpamAssassin and disable SPF support will allow both to co-exist, though no SPF rules for SpamAssassin.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2013)

In my experience they can be used interchangeably. I always have _one_ of them installed, and if a port install/upgrade calls for the other one, I remove the first one (-f) and let the port install the second one. Next time, it's the other way around. Never had a problem.


----------

